# Eclipse in Deutscher Sprache starten



## ciderhouse (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich gerade daran Eclipse auf Deutsch zum laufen zu bringen.

Ist ja alles kein Problem

- Language Pack runterladen
- in den  Eclipse Ordner kopieren
- fertig

Geht aber nicht!

Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass man beim Startaufruf  "-n/" mitgeben soll? Auch das habe ich ausprobiert, und auch das funktioniert nicht.

Ach ja mein eclipse ist 3.0.0. Language Pack ist 3.0.1. Soll aber für alle 3.0.x funktionieren. 

Schönen Dank fürs helfen

Grüße von 

ciderhouse


----------



## Bernd1984 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

           also in Eclipse 3.0.1 funktioniert das Language Pack.



> - Language Pack runterladen
> - in den  Eclipse Ordner kopieren
> - fertig


  und zwar genau so hat es bei mir funktioniert.



> These translations are based on the Eclipse 3.0.1 build but should work with all subsequent 3.0 maintenance releases. If new strings are added to Eclipse after 3.0.1, they will not show up as translated in the 3.0.x stream when you install this language pack.


 Du solltest 3.0.1 installieren. Denn dieser Text bedeutet, das es 3.0.1 und in den folgenden Releases funktioniert.


----------



## ciderhouse (2. Dezember 2004)

Na gut.
Habe gerade 3.0.1 installiert und es funktioniert.

Danke Dir fürs weiterhelfen.

Gruß
ciderhouse


----------

